# 03 Altima 2.5SL HP Increase (CAI, Spark plugs?)



## cookies69 (Oct 14, 2009)

I've been doing some reasearch on giving my baby altima a little more get up and go. As if it doesn't have enough for a 4 cyl. I was going to invest in a K&N air filter but figured id save another 200 bucks and get a cool air intake instead. Was also told that certain high end spark plugs can give you quite a gain for some small change. Any other suggestions? 

I've been told by a few people that an Injen RD CAI would best suit my Altima, does anyone currently have this? Would K&N be a better choice?
2003 Nissan Altima Injen RD Series Cold Air Intakes

Thanks!


----------

